# RT-700 First Impressions



## ironhawkeye (Mar 24, 2018)

I am a new pellet smoker owner and wanted to share my first impressions and ask a few questions. After a few months of research here and looking at a few in person, I picked the Rec Tec RT-700. It cost way more than what I had planned on spending but as I did research and saw things I knew I would value, I kept going up market. I was about to buy something else when I saw that Rec Tec released a new line with integrated probes and wifi. The RT-590 was the size I wanted but it won’t be released until May. After a week, I gave in and ordered the March shipping RT-700.

It arrived a few days ago and I was impressed from the start by the shipping box and packaging. It was higher quality than anything heavy I have ordered, it was really well protected. The smoker itself is just solid. It is a lot of thick stainless steel. Setting up the controller and wifi was easy. The app does what it needs for a first version. It shows all the temps and plots them over time. They need to add more features to bring it up to par with something like GMG’s app.

I used it for bacon & kabobs after burn in. The kabobs took a lot longer than the propane grill, which I assume is since the heat is mostly radiant. They had a very light smoke flavor and I didn’t notice much smoke while cooking at 400.








Next I made burnt ends from a corned beef point and a pork shoulder. I broke out the AMNPS to be safe because I didn’t want to risk not having a good smoke flavor. Both turned out well and the app made it easy to be away yet keep an eye on things.












My questions...

Is the amount of smoke a pellet smoker can create inverse to the amount of heat it needs to put out to maintain temp? I noticed very little smoke set at 400 degrees, it was 20 degrees outside and ran through pellets. Then at 250 there was some smoke and when I turned it down to 200, even more.

I think that if it was 80 degrees out and I set it to 225 the pellets would be run through slower, allowing more smoke, than on a 30 degree day. Is that right?

Rec Tec has something called Extreme Smoke, which cuts the blower on and off. Maybe that is just it, the blower needs to cut off to really make smoke and it won’t do it unless it can maintain temp that way. Less chance for smoke on a cold day.

I don’t mind supplementing it with the AMNP. Next time I am going to try wood chips on the tray built into the deflector. Looking forward to dialing it in. Any suggestions would be great.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 24, 2018)

Congrats on the purchase!  I've had the 680 for about a year.  The 700 is the replacement but they basically function the same.  With pellet smokers, the higher the temp the less smoke is produced.  Pellets can make a difference as well.  I use mostly 100% hickory.  Blends have less flavor IMO.

Extreme Smoke will help some as it lets the pellets smolder between fan cycles.  And with the new controller on your 700 I believe the Lo setting feeds the pellets at the lowest rate without maintaining a temp so you'll likely get the most smoke at that setting.

In general, pellet smokers will give you a cleaner, less abrasive smoke.  I came from an electric Masterbuilt and going to the pellet smoker took some getting used to.  But for me I realized I was getting mostly bitter, white smoke with the electric.  My RecTec puts out good thin blue smoke and most of the time you can barely see it.  IMO that's the best smoke.  I recently tried a smoke tube and I ended up not liking the smoke flavor it put out. 

People have different preferences for smoke flavor and it sounds like you like a heavier flavor.  You'll probably need to continue to use the AMNPS. 

If you're going to be doing a lot of high heat cooking I would recommend picking up some Grill Grates for searing.


----------



## electricity (Mar 28, 2018)

Your observation about smoke is correct. 

I have a 700, a mini, and as of tomorrow a bullseye. I cook brisket at 220 and don't wrap. Meat that wants higher cooking temp, like beef ribs, get first cooked for an hour or two on low and then raised to 275.

I have a smoke tube but never use it. I find the rec tecs have plenty of smoke if used at lower temps. You just cant run it at 275 and expect to have the same result as a stick burner. I find that I do not need to use hickory to get sufficient smoke flavor. I do always use either cookinpellets or rec tec brand pellets.

Kabobs will cook as fast a propane if you preheat the smoker on Full. As Ross said the searing plates will produce the best grill-like results.

I hope to use the bullseye like a gas grill.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 28, 2018)

I'm curious to hear about your experience with the Bullseye.  I have my eye on one.


----------



## electricity (Mar 29, 2018)

ross77 said:


> I'm curious to hear about your experience with the Bullseye.  I have my eye on one.



Just finished the initial bullseye burn in. It showed 610F after about twenty five minutes. Air temp is 40F and the wind is 14mph.

I'm encouraged.


----------



## ironhawkeye (Mar 29, 2018)

electricity said:


> Your observation about smoke is correct.
> 
> I have a 700, a mini, and as of tomorrow a bullseye. I cook brisket at 220 and don't wrap. Meat that wants higher cooking temp, like beef ribs, get first cooked for an hour or two on low and then raised to 275.
> 
> ...


----------



## ironhawkeye (Mar 29, 2018)

electricity, thanks for the tips. You have an impressive line up. 
Ross77 also recommended Hickory. Ross77 thank you too for the insights.

I dumped in the Rec Tec brand pellets first, which are mostly Oak. I bought a bag of CookinPellets too, which seem to use Hickory as the base. Looking forward trying that soon.

I did make a few dozen wings on a warmer day at 240 for 90 min and then FULL for 10 min. They turned out great with a nice light smoke flavor and crispy skin.


----------

